# How much time do you spend with your dog?



## Larissa896 (Apr 29, 2010)

Each day (it could be on average)?

How much of that time is exercising/training?

I'm with my boy literally 24 hours a day. We probably spend a good 3 plus hours on exercise and training. I already ran before I got him, so now he is just more motivation and he loves it.

Just curious!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i'm with em pretty much all day every day n we do at least an hour of exercise depending on whats goin on n if we have rain or not. in washington, thats more often than not. lookin forward to some nice days cuz there's lakes close n i'm excited to get my boy out n swimmin!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

my house dog goes where I go, and my hunting dogs get ran a 1 mile minimum a day along with me and the house dog.. we run as a pack. So we spend quite a bit of time together just on slow day. Hunting is all day; as well as trainning to trail.. I started when I lived in town running 5miles a day and soon running a square around the town. Then I moved to the country and it was all over... =))


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

when i got laid off i was wit my boy 24/7


----------



## Larissa896 (Apr 29, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> i'm with em pretty much all day every day n we do at least an hour of exercise depending on whats goin on n if we have rain or not. in washington, thats more often than not. lookin forward to some nice days cuz there's lakes close n i'm excited to get my boy out n swimmin!!!


I lived in Wa state for awhile and HATED the rain!! Well, the mist I should say!



Firehazard said:


> my house dog goes where I go, and my hunting dogs get ran a 1 mile minimum a day along with me and the house dog.. we run as a pack. So we spend quite a bit of time together just on slow day. Hunting is all day; as well as trainning to trail.. I started when I lived in town running 5miles a day and soon running a square around the town. Then I moved to the country and it was all over... =))


Ooh lucky! I miss country life!



twitchf4i said:


> when i got laid off i was wit my boy 24/7


Aww. I'm a stay at home step mom, and I homeschool 2 of the 3 all day--Riley does not like homework time since all the focus time isn't on him LOL.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dooney and I run/walk 1 hour a day. Weight pull for about 3 a week average, and schutzhund training about 4-5 a week. i do wish we had more time cause we hardly ever just chill together, I feel like we need to have more fun.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I noticed some one on this post was from washington; thats a commie state.. Im in North Idaho, up from Oklahoma, OK state politics sold out Oklahomans; So I looked for the most constitutional type country state as possible.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I get home fromwork at 5 so from 5 til 6:30 the next morning I'm with my dog.

I usually exercise Red at least one mile of fast pace running everyday. On the weekend sat, sun Red gets ran for 1 hour straight with a 5 min break at the 30 min mark. In an hours time we usually cover 5+ miles. Once we get back from that he will rest for a couple of minutes then I will play fetch with him, flirt pole things like that.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> I noticed some one on this post was from washington; thats a commie state.. Im in North Idaho, up from Oklahoma, OK state politics sold out Oklahomans; So I looked for the most constitutional type country state as possible.


i moved here from CA so it was an improvement  but born n raised in MT where they have all 4 seasons and people still say please and thank you, yes ma'am and no sir. sure miss home!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My husband is home from 6am till 10pm rotating and working dogs. I get home at 4 and start working each dog. However now that I am only working 2 days a week they are gonna be sick of seeing me lol. Our time is divided over the 7 dogs. No one gets left out. Not even the Chihuahua.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm with my girls 24/7! They go to work with me and spend lot of time outside or playing around with my boss's dogs. Depending on the day when we go home the hubby and i will take them for an hour to an hour and a half walk and then i also play fetch, flirtpole and springpole out in the backyard for about another hour or so. currently looking into some obedience classes for the whole fam to go to, the hubby is interested in schutzhund and i told him we'd go to an obedience class first just to make sure he is actually motivated and dedicated


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm with my boys 24-7 too  I have a tattoo studio in my house so when I'm working they are laying on the floor by me or outside playing with Ryan and our son. I even take my dogs to the store with me and they allow them to come in and pick out their own treats they are so super spoiled  We go for a walk some times 2 every day that is nice enough, on good days I take Dosia for a skate. He loves it so so much. I tried to skate with Marley but he just wants to eat the wheels. We also do flirt pole, spring pole, fetch, and plenty of time in the pool


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I am with the dogs 24/7.
We do walks and outdoor play. We are outside whenever it's not raining.
and lately its been raining a lot then sunny the next day. Yeahh I live in Warshington.
But I'm always with them. We hardly ever do things that they can't be involved in too so that's even more time together


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> I get home fromwork at 5 so from 5 til 6:30 the next morning I'm with my dog.
> 
> I usually exercise Red at least one mile of fast pace running everyday. On the weekend sat, sun Red gets ran for 1 hour straight with a 5 min break at the 30 min mark. In an hours time we usually cover 5+ miles. Once we get back from that he will rest for a couple of minutes then I will play fetch with him, flirt pole things like that.


Same goes for me ^^^... I can't do the 24/7 thing, I'm just not that lucky


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I wish I could be with Vendetta 24/7 but I have to work and I can not take her with me. I spend about 30min before work playing fetch with her. Then my son is home during the day and he lets her run off steam. Then when I get home I play for about an hour with her the evening is for chillin'. We do flyball once a week. Now that the weather is nice we will be back on track for working agility too. I would say that Vendetta gets about 3.5 hrs devoted just to her each day.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am lucky enough to stay at home, as I am a nanny. With four dogs here and one dog that I go somewhere else to work, lol. The four that are here wouldn't know what to do if I had a full time job as I am the only thing they have ever known for a home life and they love me being here and I wouldn't want it to change, especially since Penny has seizures. But each dog gets worked out by me on a daily basis, yes I do it all,


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i work 10 hr days recently so i spend about 2 hrs playing fetch or going for a walk and then a hr or so chill time on the couch and i have been letting her sleep with me since i sleep the day away cause i work graveyard- im in washington to and yea the rain is what kills me and my pumpkin cause she is not a water dog n looks at me like im crazy if its raining when i grab the leash.
id love to take my dog to work would make those tweakers go away! but im not that lucky


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I work 7:30-3:30 every day, that being said, I wake up at 5:30 every morning and take Bailey for about a 45 minute walk. Then she is crated till I come home at 4, I take her across the street and walk/play fetch with her for another hour or so. Then we chill out for the rest of the night, and she does sleep in bed with me, so i guess that's about 15 hours a day including sleep time. Not bad but I wish I could have her at work all day like some of you guys/gals.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't have a dog, currently, but when I did have dogs, I was lucky enough to work in the animal field, so I always took my dogs to work with me every day. I've worked at boarding kennel/grooming salon type places (3 different ones, to be exact), as well as veterinary clinics/hospitals (2 of those), and I worked as a Pet Stylist (groomer) at PetSmart back in '06. So, My dogs were always with me, even if they had to be kenneled or crated during my time working with clients' dogs. During slow days and lunch, they had free roam of where ever I was at the time b/c my bosses didn't mind. They (the dogs) were well trained enough to listen to my bosses and co-workers, so there were no problems with manners, lol! After we would get home, it was play time with the family.. we'd go for walks, go thru short obedience lessons (yes, I had my kids and the hubby involved, as well as neighbors), we'd go to the park and the dogs would climb the slides with the kids and slide down, run around and all that good stuff. I can't run due to an injury when I was active duty, my knee won't allow it, but we did power walk, if that's what you wanna call it... and they got plenty of running around time with the kids. My next dog will be treated the same way. I'm currently a manager at a laundromat, but my boss has no quams with the breed, so I'll be working on her to get permission to have my next dog here at work with me, and then of course the dog will get plenty of exercise during my off time, and plenty of work between me and the rest of the family!


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I work all day - but when I come home Omi knows....let me change my clothes and we are off on an hour walk - with a few sprints thrown in (i'm lazy!). As much as I may be tired - its a great way to unwind.
Then its "quality" time after that. With basic OB mixed in randomly - we do it often enough I dont even think about it. But we always end each day with snuggle time on the couch.

Weekends we do more - if I run errands I take her with me when possible & I'm trying to teach her agility (just for fun - no competition), she killed her flirt pole so currently we just play ball.

Omi is a "pet" - and I rescued her when she was about 2yrs old. She has a calm personality that matches me & my husband. But enough spunk to keep me from sitting on my arse :roll:
She is part of the family - so she's included in almost everything we do.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

i think the question for our house hold is how much time do you get away from your dog....lol. 

not complaining just saying that we are fortunate enough to get to spend all day with her. well at least i do. this girl is pretty spoiled.


----------



## Nameless (May 3, 2010)

Weekdays, I'm usually away from home for about 9 hours or so, but I drive home for my lunch breaks so I can spend time with my pup. On the weekends, I'm usually home all day/night.


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

im with mine 24/7 i pretty much dedicate my life to him his needs and wants come before mine. And when i do get to do something by myself its working out at 3 in the morning lol or getting my nails done lol.


----------

